# Levothyroxine and feeling weird



## my3gr8girls (Mar 18, 2016)

Well, I've been on levothyroxine for partial thyroidectomy now for 4 weeks. I've gone from 50 mcg to 75 mcg and now adding 100 mcg twice per week. I've only taken the 100 mcg once which was last Friday (3 days ago). I don't seem to have the debilitating fatigue now, but I feel so strange. My sleep is different, as if I never go into a true deep sleep and this has just been for the last few nights. I feel shaky and overall just really spacy. I can barely tolerate going outside in the heat, and I used to love the heat (I live in Virginia where it's 100 degrees with massive humidity). I feel like going outside zaps all my energy. Is this normal for someone in my position?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Those can be symptoms of hyperthyroid, too much medication in your system. You are raising way too fast, to be honest.


----------



## my3gr8girls (Mar 18, 2016)

It's basically been two weeks of 50 and two weeks of 75. I probably won't take the 100 again (only did it once). He told me I could take 100 twice per week. I just have a demanding job (I teach IT classes), and I have been too fatigued to function the way I need to. I don't know how people are supposed to live their lives while getting the dose right!


----------



## smelslikeralph (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm in the same boat your are honestly. I have not been tested yet for hyperthyroid but the last 7 weeks i have been seriously sick. Severe weight loss, sensitivity to lights, depression and anxiety that I never had and tons more.

The ones that are concernig to me is the brain fog, memory loss, fatigue, increased sensitivity to heat and spacey.

Being tested on Wednesday.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you get labs before adding the 100? Seems way to early to be making changes...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with the others...too much, too fast.

You still have half your thyroid? 100 is an awfully large dose if that remaining half is doing its share of the work.


----------



## my3gr8girls (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm taking 75 mcg currently. He only added in the 100 twice per week but I don't have to take it, and I only have once. I don't think my remaining thyroid is doing much of anything. I have had constant debilitating fatigue for about 6 weeks now, and though I don't want to be thrown into hyperthyroidism, I need to be able to function at work without yawning constantly! I have to constantly apologize to people I'm talking to.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, i get that. See my signature. TSH of 121 after surgery. I totally get it.

But, but, but...as I've mentioned in your other threads, lots of dosage changes BEFORE you get labs will really muddy the waters. Stick with one dose for six full weeks. Then get labs. Then reassess. It's a LONG and TIRESOME process and I appreciate that, while you are "in" it, it feels like no one understands. But we do. We've been there. We also know there are no short cuts.  Hang in there!


----------

